# chat room



## H2H1 (Apr 16, 2008)

will someonebreak it down for me to join the chat room. Now that I have my lap top back I can join in and see what happening in the RV world. thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: chat room

go to www.skype.com

Download their program.  register and we will see you.  It is all free.

Rod and I are there now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Re: chat room

yep ,, do ad Ken say's ,, once we see u we will invite u in ,, if u'r nice ,, but all u got to do is just ask to join us ,, wee will be nice ,, since tex is out drilling more oil wells    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: chat room

OK I went there but there is so many section that say download where do one start. I downloaded something last night but it was wrong had to delete it. so will someone give this old man a line item instructuion. thanks


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: chat room



Hollis, go here  and click the "Download Now" button.   

Go through the installation.   

When you finally get to the program screen, look under the "Help" menu for a "Getting started ..." menu item.   

That will get you along well enough so we can get you fixed up.  

When you are up and running, you'll want to set up a contact with "texasclodhopper" and "730".  

This goes for anyone else out there wanting to join in to our new chat method on Skype. You're welcome at any time!


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: chat room

THANKS TEX.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: chat room

I'm gona join ifin and when we get back home.  On dw's laptop and she don't like me messin with it.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Re: chat room

oh heck Jim get the laptop and get in , who's lap top are you on now?  if it's hers what the problem getting on the chat line? Better yet get one for your self and that will solve ownership problem . :laugh:  :laugh: , but don't make her mad  :disapprove: don't want to get you in trouble   :laugh:


----------

